# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Интересная тема :)

## borka

Получил обычное спам-письмо с обычной картинкой про виагру, левитру и прочую химию с обычной "кнопкой" "Click here". Но с очень необычной темой:
Subject:   Kaspersky Lab antivirus 
From:   "Perl Fortran" <[email protected]> 
Date:   Fri, April 6, 2007 00:43 
To:   
Казалось бы - и при чем здесь антивирусы?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Subject то какой выбрал г-н Perl Fortran! :Smiley:   Да и сам г-н необычный будет. :lol: 

Предлагаю в данной теме собирать такой прикольный спам, где будет над чем посмеяться. :Wink:

----------


## SuperBrat

> Казалось бы - и при чем здесь антивирусы?


Может антиспам пожалеет, да не удалит.  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

Переместите тему в раздел "Юмор"

----------

